
Niko Matsakis: Lessoned learned from Rust's “impl period” - erichdongubler
http://smallcultfollowing.com/babysteps/blog/2018/01/05/lessons-from-the-impl-period/
======
pohl
That was a good retrospective. I've watched so many of Niko's talks I could
hear his voice in my head while I was reading.

Was the "Libz Blitz" a part of the "Impl Period" work, or was that a separate
thing? (I noticed it wasn't mentioned here.)

~~~
erichdongubler
AFAIK, the Libz Blitz was a totally separate program as part of the overall
execution for the 2017 plan, much like the `impl period` itself.

~~~
steveklabnik
That's correct. The Libz Blitz was basically the name for the library team's
plans for 2017 overall. The impl period covered the whole project.

